# A Must See for Law Enforcement Officers



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

This is a must see for law enforcement officers .. it's about time 
someone told it like it is.....

Click on Link Below

http://mfile.akamai.com/12948/wmv/vod.ibsys.com/2006/0728/9591734.300k.asx


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

outstanding!!!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Repost, but still great!


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

This guy knows how to tell the Media off. RIP P.O. Nick Burko


----------

